# Outrigger Floats



## essdubbya (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey everyone
Being new to the seagoing fraternity I am still having trouble entering and exiting my Kingfisher without that feeling of impending doom ie falling in the water or worse still on rocks, boatramp etc. In fact my fear is so great that I have only taken to the water once since I got the yak in December. Ok I am a bit wimpy and unsteady (and definitely unbalanced with the psychiatrist's report to prove it).
Sooooo
I thought I'd knock up a couple of outriggers to solve the problem.
I am using a couple of PE marker buoys from Bias boating as the floats and 25mm electrical conduit for the arms
Here's the question
Should I aim to have the outrigger floats in the water while I am paddling or should I set them just above the water so that they provide stability while entering an exiting (and while standing for bass fishing).
Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

essdubbya said:


> while entering an exiting


Mate try and dump the floats as we all feel unstable initially and if in real doubt stay in a meter of water for a while till you get past the puckering stage, as it purely a confidence thing and after a while you don't fight the movement and accept it will be OK

When I started I was always getting in and out in ankle deep water and the yak heeled up and regularly dropped me in the drink as I tried to get my fat body upright from a seated position and pushed the yak away, and I found a cure by accident.

Walk out deep enough so the yak deck is between your knee and bum and then just drop in....the boat will rock but won't dump you I am very sure.....you can sit in your kingfisher side saddle with no problem....go for a mini paddle with a leg overboard either side and they will act as outriggers.

I find by being in deeper water you only have one joint at your knee to straighten to be standing, any shallower and you have an ankle to straighten as well...returning drop a leg over and when you feel the bottom just stand


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

As Dodge says, probably better to keep perservering and getting your entry technique right. I'm in a sik and my first few attempts were very undignified. To be honest they still are, just not as wet.

If you want to give the training wheels a go, I would say have them just above the water. Same as on a bike. When you're under way the yak should be balanced, so the floats won't drag in the water.

Good luck, Steve.

PS Post some pics up of your setup.


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Steve,
I agree for sure that first time you sit in the SOT it feels unstable and is about to tip. The truth is on flat water you will need to lean over so far that you will fall out before the SOT flips. So with that being the case, you need to work on your entry technique. Mounting a SOT is much easier then a SIK, as with the SOT you can straddle the YAK and all you have to do is sit down. Your body will be centred so the yak will barely rock when your arse hits the seat. This is the only way my missus mounts her SOT side saddle she kept saying it would flip etc etc.

I am an old fart (56) 6 foot &110kg and a young 56 who brought his SOT to get fit &#8230;.actually I fish more than paddle on the yak so still waiting for the fitness to kick in. Anyway try mounting your SOT by straddling it. 
As for your buoys if your head thinks you need them mount them at the back so you do not hit them with your paddle also until you get more confidence you are probably better just paddling rather than rearranging outriggers while on the H2O.
Also I would advise not to make the mount permanite as after a couple of hours on the water you will see that they are not needed.

Mind over matter my friend, good luck.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

essdubbya said:


> (and while standing for bass fishing).
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.


Hi Mate

All I'll say is that if you are going to "stand for bass fishing" like I do sometimes, you will need 'something'

This isn't bad (They're not like mine)








More about them at http://www.kayrak.ca

Cheers
John


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd also consider going to a nice quiet beach and practicing your wet re-entry technique, once i learnt that my attitude became "well if i do go over at least i can get back real fast". It definitely gave me some confidence. Straddling your yak and then sitting down like you would in a chair is probably the most stable, a bit hard for me on the wider yaks (i've split a pair of shorts lol) but when you sit your weight is already centred and then no rocking or tipping from just sitting on the side. I dont think outriggers are worth the money/effort if you have enough confidence to just practice practice practice in calm waters first.


----------



## essdubbya (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help.
Yeah I thought I was being a wimp
Seems I should just do it and forget the floats. 
Though it might be useful to set up something portable rather than a paddle float for wet re-entry on the briney. I'll keep you posted on that one. 
Hey Ferret - Kayrak cost a bomb and don't seem to be available in Oz.
The beach practice sounds good La3gacy though I imagine you mean a bay beach eg Balmoral etc???. Can you suggest a practice beach?
I like the straddle method - I'll give it a go and also the side saddle approach - why not
Steve W


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

essdubbya said:


> T
> Hey Ferret - Kayrak cost a bomb and don't seem to be available in Oz.
> 
> Steve W


Hi Steve

Wasn't suggesting that you buy them...Just showing you ideas.

Only mentioned it because you mentioned "standing for bass fishing"

If you decide to stand up in your kayak and fish, let me know...I want to watch :lol: :lol:

Cheers
John


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Just a point of interest - I talked to a guy out at narrabeen lake with a yak which had retractable outriggers. It was basically a couple of levers each side which split the stern of the yak appart which created a very stable platform to stand on. He said he brought it over from europe to display at a boat show. Great idea and totally unobtrusive.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

hi there,
i can stand and fish/paddle from my canoe and its as a fairly stable hull. though it can be capsized very easily (learnt from experience).
the main thing is to be confident in your balance and don't move suddenly from side to side (especially when trying to stand up!).
just remember outriggers can impede with your fishing, especiallly when bass fishing in small creeks.


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

I've got a set of outriggers for my Hobie that I use from time to time and they are great. Stability is increased hugely and I would say its near impossible to tip it if you tried once the outriggers are on. That gives you a lot of confidence night fishing a fair distance out or even in chageable weather where the wind picks up. With the outriggers fitted I can stand and cast and walk along the yak from end to end, making entries and disembarking a breeze. Using the yak is all about fun and if the outriggers make it a bit easier and safer then why not. As far as drag, I have not noticed much of a difference with them on or off and my type of factory made ones can be adjusted so they sit in or just above the water. Again it seems to make little difference on overall speed and performance.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Just a quick question:
can you rig a hobie with just one outrigger float?


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

if you are to do that, the single outrigger needs to have a bit of weight to it otherwise it will only help on one side.

with one each side it works with light weight floats, but with only one the idea is to put a constant weight on both the rigger and yak. so a single rigger will create constant drag, and will be more drag than a double outrigger setup as a double setup is not constantly in the water.

A single outrigger also needs to be much larger than the small floats like Hobie sells for their yaks.


----------



## essdubbya (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone
Have now built a couple of outriggers just need to install them. They will mount just behind the open storage bay on the kingy and will be easy to mount / dismount depending on the need. I'll post some piccies. Cost about $70 each to make.
Thanks to Occy and Dodge I have tried (admittedly in the pool) the arse first or "flop bot" technique and it works like a dream. Even just throwing myself in presented no problems. Don't know what I was worried about. Maybe it was because I was trying to step in without getting my feet wet - makes me sound a bit precious and pretty stupid eh. 
The Kingy is certainly a very stable boat (yeah I know its a yak but...).
Occy - would be great to join you on one of your paddles. PM me if you like.


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

kayakity-yak said:


> Just a point of interest - I talked to a guy out at narrabeen lake with a yak which had retractable outriggers. It was basically a couple of levers each side which split the stern of the yak appart which created a very stable platform to stand on. He said he brought it over from europe to display at a boat show. Great idea and totally unobtrusive.


Kayakity-yak, i reckon it was the freedom hawk kayak you saw!

http://www.freedomhawkkayaks.com/

Look good but are expensive!

chop


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i saw some on another us forum...they were just held at the rear and look like they were mount in ram rod holders....tried to find a pic but that forum will not load atm....


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

this what i found by hobie, look near bottom of page on left

http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/access ... l#sidekick


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I wouldnt want to try paddling with those outriggers deployed on that freedom hawk yak. The sidekick seems like a better option, and can likely be fitted to most any yak. The PVC pipe version from chop looks cheaper and would to the trick just as well, see viewtopic.php?f=12&t=13177


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Chop said:


> kayakity-yak said:
> 
> 
> > Just a point of interest - I talked to a guy out at narrabeen lake with a yak which had retractable outriggers. It was basically a couple of levers each side which split the stern of the yak appart which created a very stable platform to stand on. He said he brought it over from europe to display at a boat show. Great idea and totally unobtrusive.
> ...


Yep thats the one



yankatthebay said:


> I wouldnt want to try paddling with those outriggers deployed on that freedom hawk yak. The sidekick seems like a better option, and can likely be fitted to most any yak. The PVC pipe version from chop looks cheaper and would to the trick just as well, see viewtopic.php?f=12&t=13177


Yeah itd be like paddling through jelly with them deployed. Very stable tho - he let me stand on it, but yeah theres better options if you want stability while moving as well. I like the idea of it tho.


----------

